# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  key tune up 2010

## thaisonnguyen020986

các bạn ơi, cho mình xin key tune up 2010 đi. cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## chicilonmedia

chào[you] tuneup utilities® 2010 tối ưu sự thực thi máy tính của bạn , những vấn đề lỗi và giúp bạn tùy biến hệ thống thích hợp với nhu cầu của bạn . nó kết hợp với bộ phận quan trọng của hệ thống : hình thể, bảo mật , dọn dẹp và bảo dưỡng dưới một giao diện hiện đại.

bạn có thể move những files không cần thiết từ phần cứng của bạn , dọn dẹpvà tối ưu registry, sắp đặt sự kết nối internet của bạn , khôi phục những files đã xóa, tối ưu bộ nhớ và hơn thế nữa. thêm vào đó , bạn có thể phân chia hệ thống , tiếp nhận những đề xuất tự động đối với những cải thiện mang tính khả năng và theo dõi tỉ mỉ thông tin về phần cứng

tuneup utilities cũng bao gồm công cụ uninstaller , registry editor ( biên tập , soạn thảo registry , quản lý task manager và công cụ lấy lại ( undelete tool ) để khôi phục những files vừa bị xóa từ thùng rác . một công cụ rất tuyệt vời , với nhiều đặc trưng sẽ hấp dẫn người chưa có kinh nghiệm sánh ngang như những người sử dụng chuyên sâu.

tuneup utilities 2010 giúp cho windows nhanh hơn , yên tâm hơn và thuận tiện. tất cả những bộ phận quan trọng của hệ thống : hình thể , bảo mật , dọn dẹp và bảo dưỡng được kết hợp dưới một giao diện sử dụng biểu đồ hiện đại .
phiên bản 2010 là bản phát hành mới nhất của phần mềm được trao giải thưởng của chúng tôi và nhiều khai triển hữu ích , nhiều đặc trưng mới trong việc tối ưu windows.

các tính năng chính:
* click 1 lần vào maintenance dọn dẹp máy tính của bạn ngay từ màn hình desktop chỉ với một cú click .
* giải quyết tới 400% vấn đề trong registry
* defragments registry của all win
* cho phép bạn tùy biến cách nhìn tất cả cửa sổ windows
* cho phép bạn tùy biến hệ thống như mong muốn
* tăng tốc máy tính và những khoảng trống ổ cứng lỗi.
* tối ưu việc thực thi pc của bạn.
* tăng kết nối internet của bạn
* giải phóng bộ nhớ hệ thống
* gửi đến bạn lời khuyên về phần cứng và phần mềm.
* phục hòi ngẫu nhiên những file đã bị xóa

dọn dẹp ổ đĩa

* các file không cần thiết và bản sao. loại bỏ những thứ vô dụng khỏi ổ cứng của bạn
* các tính năng của windows. tắt bớt các tính năng chiếm dụng nhiều bộ nhớ của windows
* tuneup disk space explorer. cung cấp các thông tính về việc sử dụng bộ nhớ và giúp bạn dọn dẹp.
bảo dưỡng windows
* tuneup 1-click maintenance. dọn dẹp hộ thống và dồn đĩa chỉ với một cái click chuột
* tuneup registry cleaner. xóa tất cả các mục và tham chiếu không phù hợp khỏ hệ thống
giải quyết các vấn đề

* tuneup disk doctor. tìm và sửa các lỗi trên đĩa cứng
* tuneup repair wizard. sửa các lỗi hay gặp của windows nhanh chóng và dễ dàng
* tuneup undelete.khôi phục các file đã bị xóa khỏi recycle bin

tùy biến windows

* tuneup system control. cho phép bạn điều khiển giao diện của windows
* tuneup styler. thay đổi các biểu tượng của windows symbols, màn hình logon , welcome screen và các hiệu ứng các
các công cụ khác
* tuneup process manager. cho phép bạn quản lí các chương trình đang hoạt dộng
* tuneup registry editor. cho phép bạn sửa và duyệt registry
* tuneup shredder. xóa các file một cách an toàn, đảm bảo chúng không thể được khôi phục
* tuneup system information. cung cấp đầy đủ thông tin về máy tính của bạn
* tuneup uninstall manager. gỡ bỏ các phần mềm không cần thiết

sau khi cài đặt, các bạn dùng serial kèm theo trong file txt để đăng ký. name và organization nhập bất kỳ. nếu hiện ra hộp thoại online register thì click skip để bỏ qua. sau đó khởi động lại chương trình là ok.
*download tại đây*

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

bạn ơi sao đâu có file txt đâu,chỉ có tu2010trialen-us(1) thôi

----------


## phimbovn

bạn đợi mình ít nhé.mình tim hiểu thêm cho

----------


## hungcnx1989

s/n: n1yd6q-6jp6qp-2jn2mh-05jjvv-m3q5t3-aptwnr
skip the online registration.
khi điền serial vào xong, có thễ dùng tên của ai 
cũng được nhung phải nhớ là ðừng có chạy cái online registration 
skip cái registration 
serials :
n1yd6q-6jp6qp-2jn2mh-05jjvv-m3q5t3-aptwnr
ppbmrv-qk8y8j-hmvddd-f1deek-6yc4a5-wk6278
qpra8m-vwfxrb-20xkrf-w218j4-2e23ac-d3wnwb
cái nầy chạy nặng máy hơn yamicsoft.windows.7.manager

----------


## khaseven

anh em oi có thể cho em key ofice 2010 em xin cảm on

----------


## nguyenviet1008

*cám ơn pro nhé , mình xin đầy đủ lại cho các bạn khác dễ nhìn : (mình xin edit tí nhé thaycai)*
*full name : suzuki_130
dòng thứ 2 : n1yd6q-6jp6qp-2jn2mh-05jjvv-m3q5t3-aptwnr
dòng 3 : n1yd6q-6jp6qp-2jn2mh-05jjvv-m3q5t3-aptwnr*

----------


## kiemsl34

ah11d8-9c34np-7k7tb4-4139e6-cqdm03-x5hvf4
ah11d8-9c34np-7k7tb4-4139e6-cqdm03-x5hvf4
46p0fj-yqfjp9-y772c1-nmq2wj-6h3qh8-tmrdxc
y06448-th1tnm-hc5qmb-th9fxw-m5cvha-6dfyf7
qecwq1-90c6j0-54e12m-91r3ca-wh7ryq-d1p8n2
của bận đấy.

----------


## lacnghiep

> anh em oi có thể cho em key ofice 2010 em xin cảm on



key office 2010 thì nhiều nhưng không dùng được đâu.mình đã thử làm rất nhiều rồi ko được .nhưng mình có một bản ko cần key .bạn có dùng thì pm mình gửi cho bạn

----------

